# E GDM disse DEBUG!

## skypjack

Dall'ultimo aggiornamento di gdm, al boot ottengo un bel:

```
gdm[7236]: DEBUG: Attempting to parse key string: daemon/ServAuthDir=/var/gdm
```

Ma non è tutto!

Se lancio un bel:

```
cat /var/log/messages | grep -i gdm
```

Ne ottengo a decine e decine di errori del genere, con i codici e i commenti più disparati e tutti abbastanza recenti!

Di seguito, un brevissimo estratto per rendere l'idea:

```

Nov 26 08:11:29 blackcube gdm[7236]: DEBUG: Attempting to parse key string: debug/Enable=false

Nov 26 08:11:29 blackcube gdm[7236]: DEBUG: Handling message: 'GREETPID 7248 0'

Nov 26 08:11:29 blackcube gdm[7236]: DEBUG: Got GREETPID == 0

Nov 26 08:11:29 blackcube gdm[7236]: DEBUG: Attempting to parse key string: debug/Enable=false

Nov 26 08:11:29 blackcube gdm[7236]: DEBUG: Handling message: 'WRITE_X_SERVERS 7248 0'

Nov 26 08:11:29 blackcube gdm[7236]: DEBUG: Attempting to parse key string: daemon/ServAuthDir=/var/gdm

Nov 26 08:11:29 blackcube gdm[7236]: DEBUG: Attempting to parse key string: debug/Enable=false

Nov 26 08:11:29 blackcube gdm[7236]: DEBUG: Handling message: 'SESSPID 7248 8260'

Nov 26 08:11:29 blackcube gdm[7236]: DEBUG: Got SESSPID == 8260

Nov 26 08:32:02 blackcube gdm[7236]: DEBUG: Attempting to parse key string: debug/Enable=false

Nov 26 08:32:02 blackcube gdm[7236]: DEBUG: Handling message: 'SOFT_RESTART'

```

Ora, finchè stanno nel file di log ancora ancora, ma che debbano comparire anche all'avvio su console ... Eh!!

Qualcuno ha idea da dove vengano, perché e cosa vogliono da me? Vorrei sbarazzarmene, se possibile ...

----------

## federico

Ciao, con quale use hai compilato gdm? Che versione utilizzi?

----------

## skypjack

Allora, ti riporto un:

```
emerge -pv gdm
```

Ecco quello che mi hai chiesto:

```
gnome-base/gdm-2.20.1  USE="ipv6 pam tcpd xinerama -accessibility (-afs) -branding -debug -dmx -remote (-selinux)"
```

Consigli?

----------

## federico

Mi incolleresti gli script di initi di gdm?

----------

## skypjack

Ovvero, cosa vuoi di preciso?

----------

## federico

Gdm parte come init al sistema? C'e' un /etc/init.d/gdm ?

----------

## skypjack

 *federico wrote:*   

> C'e' un /etc/init.d/gdm ?

 

No, non c'è ...  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Onip

su gentoo è /etc/init.d/xdm che poi tramite configurazione opportuna fa partire xdm, gdm, kdm, entrance...

----------

## skypjack

Si, ma quei file io non li ho toccati ...

----------

